# Dew claw removal.



## Pug_D (Feb 21, 2010)

We have been told its best to remove pug pups dew claws because of their rounded eyes, they can scratch themselves.

What are your views on this?

Our first dog had his removed, ou bitches haven't.

Are you allowed to do it yourself, I am NOT considering doing this myself I have heard that some do though.


----------



## deborah1978 (Feb 24, 2010)

Well personally I don't agree with dew claw removal and if my bitch is pregnant the pups will not be getting theirs removed. It is mutilation IMO


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

We do it ourselves. I hate to see them they make me wince, I've seen too many horrific injuries caused by rear dew claws. My friends GSD died having them removed at 18 months after ripping them. (died under anaesthetic)

We don't remove front ones though.


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Yeah you can do it yourself. But A lot of vets won't do it, so do plenty of ringing around


----------



## Pug_D (Feb 21, 2010)

Tanya1989 said:


> We do it ourselves. I hate to see them they make me wince, I've seen too many horrific injuries caused by rear dew claws. My friends GSD died having them removed at 18 months after ripping them. (died under anaesthetic)
> 
> We don't remove front ones though.


Our boy had his front removed.
How did you decide to do them yourself? Did the vet show you, was he happy to do that?


----------



## Pug_D (Feb 21, 2010)

Tanya1989 said:


> Yeah you can do it yourself. But A lot of vets won't do it, so do plenty of ringing around


Our local vet said they wuld do it before 3 days old and also at spaying but would not do it to an older pup as its not worth the risk of anestetic (sp?) for that alone.


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

The vet was happy to show us, but we had an old school vet at the time who would show us how to dock too, but we didn't have a docked breed anyway so this didn't apply, but I used to be there as a small child when aunty used to breed standard poodles so i haven't really been affected to it all.

I decided myself as the risk of infection was smaller if I did it at home. I could say what dogs had been in the room etc and knew how to sterilise everything efficiently.


----------



## gesic (Feb 19, 2009)

sometimes even the vets get it wrong!!
I know of a lady who took her litter to the vet and they removed the wrong toe on every dog.....


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

gesic said:


> sometimes even the vets get it wrong!!
> I know of a lady who took her litter to the vet and they removed the wrong toe on every dog.....


OMG is that someone in Leos? Did they misunderstand or think the dewclaw was a different toe?


----------



## luvmydogs (Dec 30, 2009)

Front dew claws are totally different from back ones. The front ones are much more difficult to remove.


----------



## cutekiaro1 (Dec 15, 2009)

Tanya1989 said:


> The vet was happy to show us, but we had an old school vet at the time who would show us how to dock too, but we didn't have a docked breed anyway so this didn't apply, but I used to be there as a small child when aunty used to breed standard poodles so i haven't really been affected to it all.
> 
> I decided myself as the risk of infection was smaller if I did it at home. I could say what dogs had been in the room etc and knew how to sterilise everything efficiently.


how do you remove them? is the pup awake? just curious


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

I have jut watched a video of it and i was nearly sick  those poor poor pups :frown:

But i do understand some people do it............


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

cutekiaro1 said:


> how do you remove them? is the pup awake? just curious


yeah pups are awake. its not something i like doing, in fact its gut churning, but after the sights i've seen from ones that haven't been done, 5 seconds of squealing until put back with mum for me is far better than an unnecessary anaesthetic and risk of death.


----------



## moboyd (Sep 29, 2009)

Arghhh my stomach is churning thinking about removing them myself, sorry but I would have someone that knows what they are doing do it, ie vet, dont take this on yourself, if you have no experience. our vet charges £10 extra when spaying/neutering for the £10 its worth it IMO, my pups have only ever had front dew claws that are actually quite small and dont cause any problems, they have no rear dew claws at all, but I remember my old x breed many years ago having pretty dangly dew claws, as it happened we never got them removed, and they never caused a problem getting caught on anything, the dog was a very active dog too.

Mo


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

I would always have the vet do it, i dont like the idea of trying to do it myself!

With pugs it is something that really should be done IMO. Pugs tend to wash like cats with their front paws and i have heard of countless accidents where they have scratched their eyes with their dew claws - its not worth the risk of a dog losing its eye imo. We had our litters claws removed at a few days old and they were fine. I also think it looks nicer for showing as pug dew claws tend to stick out a long way!!


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

My whippets pups sleep through having theirs done. Their mother was more stressed than they were.

If they are not removed properly they will grow back Simba had 1 grow back. It was just like a claw coming out of his leg with no pad on it it also grew in a very tight curl against his leg. He had to have it removed when he was 8 months old.


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

I think people think its horrible, but it hurts the "cutter" more than the pup. They don't know its happening, and the squeaking is generally because they've been taken from mum rather than any pain. Within 10s they have completely forgotten and are snuggled up to mum again.

Would much rather this than having to be knocked out for it, puppies never forget this. Then they need stitches and bandages antibios, pain killers, risk of death under GA, 2 weeks recovery, compared to 5 secs.


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

My first springer had his removed when he was docked at 3 days, our eldest one now has his dew claws as he wasnt docked and i wished he had, had his removed he has ripped them a couple of times and its extremely painfull but unless its a real problem and they are ripping them all the ime then the vet doesnt want to remove them its very simle when they are so young but when older its like us having a thumb amputated. They are certainly better off without them if they are prone to ripping.


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

I decided against having mine done because Maya's claws were fine, but some breeds defiantly need them done. I have seen horrid injuries from loose due claws, enough to make me actually sick.

Via pugs, I would got for yes they should be done. I met a pug with dew claws in the vets, ripped 'em both off while playing and had ripped away allot of skin and fur.


----------



## cutekiaro1 (Dec 15, 2009)

I watched the video and practically felt their pain  BUT i totally understand why its done at I guess it saves all the problems later on when they rip/catch them.

Are they there for any reason? was there once a use for them?


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

I'm not sure how true it is but apparently they use them for turning during a fast turn, like a pivotted steak, but personally i think they are becoming redundant as dogs evolve. they obviously can't be that important as many don't have rear ones naturally


----------



## Thorne (May 11, 2009)

Tanya1989 said:


> I think people think its horrible, but it hurts the "cutter" more than the pup. They don't know its happening, and the squeaking is generally because they've been taken from mum rather than any pain. Within 10s they have completely forgotten and are snuggled up to mum again.


Like docking piglet's tails. I did some work experience on a pig farm and the piglets were docked when they were less than a day old. If you were quick enough they wouldn't make a sound, if you held them too long (even if you weren't docking) they would SCREAM poor little things.

I've certainly heard of dew claws being ripped or dogs damaging their eyes so in my eyes this is the one "mutilation" that is valid.


----------



## tafwoc (Nov 12, 2009)

Riley my little one, snapped her front nail in half, so i took her the vets and he twisted it off, it was an awful sight to see, but a new one grew back. She just had a stump for a while. I take it they have to remove the whole toe when doing the front ones?


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Yeah, claw and pad


----------



## thedeans (Apr 8, 2009)

todd had his rear ones removed when he was neutered - cost alot more than £10 - more like £80 (40 per foot)
His dew claws were dangly little blobs with weird nails that were hard to cut - so it was decided it was safest to get rid of em

His sister doesn't have any so not a problem


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

It does cost a considerable amount more than a litter of puppies to do an older dog don't know how much vet may charge to do a litter, probably about a tenner a pup, but its been a long time


----------



## tafwoc (Nov 12, 2009)

So mainly its just the removal of the back dew claws? 

I find it interesting that my sisters IG has had her front ones removed and she can't hold a raw hide stick between her front legs, mine tend to use their dew claws to stop the rawhide chew from slipping.


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Quite a few breeds have all 4 removed. Boxers do, can't think of any other breeds lol... oh and pugs


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Whippets have them removed


----------



## luvmydogs (Dec 30, 2009)

I really don't agree with front ones being removed. I suppose the only exception would be the pug if they are likely to damage their own eyes with them.


----------



## bairdy144 (Sep 1, 2009)

Tanya1989 said:


> We do it ourselves. I hate to see them they make me wince, I've seen too many horrific injuries caused by rear dew claws. My friends GSD died having them removed at 18 months after ripping them. (died under anaesthetic)
> 
> We don't remove front ones though.


Why not the front ones? I have had gun dogs and everyone I've had have had their front dew claws removed, Totally agree the damage when their older can be a lot more complicated. My last litter had theirs removed cost about £ 25 for a litter of 9.


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Harvey has only ever hurt his front one mainly his left as the first time it was ripped really bad and still sticks out a little making it more vulnerable,


----------



## luvmydogs (Dec 30, 2009)

bairdy144 said:


> Why not the front ones?


Its barbaric. The front ones are attached solidly to the bone of the front legs.


----------



## moboyd (Sep 29, 2009)

my dogs actually USE their front dew claws a little when chewing on large bones, so I personally wouldnt ever remove them.

mo


----------



## luvmydogs (Dec 30, 2009)

Yes they definatly use them. Ugh it is like cutting their thumbs off.


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

bairdy144 said:


> Why not the front ones? I have had gun dogs and everyone I've had have had their front dew claws removed, Totally agree the damage when their older can be a lot more complicated. My last litter had theirs removed cost about £ 25 for a litter of 9.


Our breed standard says we have to have the front ones, but front ones are usually tucked away so often don't get damages like the backones that are floppy


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

luvmydogs said:


> Its barbaric. The front ones are attached solidly to the bone of the front legs.


Some rear dewclaws have bone in them too and some are a flap if skin. Leos are boney


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Ime all for them being taken off at a few days old, manipulating the bones, toys was never a problem to my dog his was taken off a 3 days old ive never seen a pup have them off so i cant comment on the pain/discomfort they might feel, but even so foe as long as it lasts its nothing like the pain and discomfort they have for weeks time and time again then to be faced with a much bigger op if they eventually have to be amputated, i think sometimes we have to be prepared to lose the odd battle to win the war.


----------



## luvmydogs (Dec 30, 2009)

Sounds like the type of thing someone in favour of docking tails would say.........


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

luvmydogs said:


> Sounds like the type of thing someone in favour of docking tails would say.........


Yes i am in favour of tail docking in working breeds, i think we need to look at the bigger picture and think of the long term effects


----------



## bairdy144 (Sep 1, 2009)

luvmydogs said:


> Sounds like the type of thing someone in favour of docking tails would say.........


 Well what do you think of gettin bitches dressed or males castrateed. Is this barbaric. Pull your neck in. I'll ave a litter this year n be havin dew claws removed and if it was still available would dock them as well. But then again it's people like yourself who av never worked in the field that decides what us country people do. :thumbup:


----------



## RachyBobs (Oct 18, 2009)

If I have parents who's dew claws are visable and loose I will have the litters dew claws removed to stop them being ripped off in the future. Niether Blush or Hattie have them removed as they are not troublesome. I have seen a mangled dew claw and its VERY painful for the dog when they catch them.

Also my dogs run round 30 acres of land and grounds with tree's, fences etc and they rough playfight so dew claws would need to be removed if they became an issue


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

I'm too tired to go and look but would Willow have back dew claws? She's a golden retriever?
I've not spotted them if she does


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

I'm not sure, it doesn't say anything in the breed standard from what I remember so I would imagine those born with them would be removed at 3 days, but dome are born without rear dewclaws anyway. My BC was


----------



## gesic (Feb 19, 2009)

Just think of the poor pyranean M dog...double hind dews as standard


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

I know poor buggers, I think spinones are too


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

gesic said:


> Just think of the poor pyranean M dog...double hind dews as standard


So is my next dog! The Beauceron!


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Oh dear doubles!!!!
Just went and checked both the pups, not a hind dew claw in sight.


----------



## luvmydogs (Dec 30, 2009)

bairdy144 said:


> Pull your neck in. I'll ave a litter this year n be havin dew claws removed and if it was still available would dock them as well. But then again it's people like yourself who av never worked in the field that decides what us country people do. :thumbup:


Who the hell do you think you're talking to ?????????????? You know NOTHING about my experience!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bairdy144 (Sep 1, 2009)

luvmydogs said:


> Who the hell do you think you're talking to ?????????????? You know NOTHING about my experience!!!!!!!!!!


Eh... luvmydogs.....? Get me a net, think av got a bite................ :lol: Still don't know your views on dressing and castrating dogs, is this barbaric. It's a procedure that doesn't need to be carried out,( like the removal of dew claws), but it is done to avoid a much greater problem. I'm not goin to say if this is right or wrong everyone to their own. :thumbup:


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

My dogs have their dew claws removed 
Its so much better for them as their catch them so easy being short coated dont help coz the dew claws are just their waiting to break


----------



## luvmydogs (Dec 30, 2009)

bairdy144 said:


> Eh... luvmydogs.....? Get me a net, think av got a bite................ :lol: Still don't know your views on dressing and castrating dogs, is this barbaric. It's a procedure that doesn't need to be carried out,( like the removal of dew claws), but it is done to avoid a much greater problem. I'm not goin to say if this is right or wrong everyone to their own. :thumbup:


OH so you've come on here to wind people up eh? Well you should be banned then! I think the subject of neutering is more complicated and I'm not about to discuss it with a wind up merchant like you. (its off topic anyway)


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

I honestly think its everybody to their own on these subjects, but if i can just ask all the people that think it is wrong to have dew claws removed have you ever had a dog that has badly hurt/ripped their dew claws? If they have and still think its barbaric to remove them, then i honestly dont understand. If anyone hasnt had a dog with dew claws ripped then i dont think you can comment as you have nothing to base your argument on.


----------



## RachyBobs (Oct 18, 2009)

haeveymolly said:


> I honestly think its everybody to their own on these subjects, but if i can just ask all the people that think it is wrong to have dew claws removed have you ever had a dog that has badly hurt/ripped their dew claws? If they have and still think its barbaric to remove them, then i honestly dont understand. If anyone hasnt had a dog with dew claws ripped then i dont think you can comment as you have nothing to base your argument on.


Very true! xx


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

haeveymolly said:


> I honestly think its everybody to their own on these subjects, but if i can just ask all the people that think it is wrong to have dew claws removed have you ever had a dog that has badly hurt/ripped their dew claws? If they have and still think its barbaric to remove them, then i honestly dont understand. If anyone hasnt had a dog with dew claws ripped then i dont think you can comment as you have nothing to base your argument on.


I so agree with you


----------



## luvmydogs (Dec 30, 2009)

I have known ONE dog in the thousands of dogs I have known throughout my life, who has had an accident with front dewclaws. I'd like to know the statistical evidence to prove that its so common its worth putting so many puppies through taking off _*front*_ dew claws.


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

luvmydogs said:


> I have known ONE dog in the thousands of dogs I have known throughout my life, who has had an accident with front dewclaws. I'd like to know the statistical evidence to prove that its so common its worth putting so many puppies through taking off _*front*_ dew claws.


It may not be common t.b.h i dont really know how common it is, harvey had done his 3 times which to me is more than enough that if i was to breed (which i wont) then based on what ive seen with him i would definetly have the pups dew claws removed. I think it depends on the breed and what they do obviously a dog that just walks on lead or walks beside you as apose to like mine that race around over rough ground at times but always off lead running in fields and woods and like to play ball chase then they are obviously more vulnerable.


----------



## gesic (Feb 19, 2009)

We reomoved some front dews today from a 4 year old.
Major op lots of pain killers and anti biotics required.
If done as a pup no ga, no memory and plenty of protection from mums natural immunity...milk.
These dews had obviously gone through some tough times...very attatched but one obviously been knocked up at some stage.
He's gonna hurt like hell for a few days yet!


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Its very painfull when they are injured as well harvey used to scream and i mean scream when we dressed his, he's the most mild mannered dog he is 10 this year and has never bared his teeth and anything or anybody but once when it was a particularly bad tear he bared his teeth when he saw me come to him with the tape without even touching him.


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

My boy has his claws removed but then he is a working type ESS and i rescued him at 3 so i didn't have a say!

However, my next dog (Beauceron) has DOUBLE dew claws on the hind legs........

So while i agree there are accidents with dew claws some breeds actually have it written the breed standard that they HAVE to have them. 

So i guess some peoples arguments fall short in that respect!

With regards to castrating and spaying, i do think this is a more ''needed'' operation. Could you imagine the crisis that would happen if the majority of people did not neuter?? I personally dread to think!

I do agree its all down to personal choice but having said that the people who agree will have to understand that there will be people wil disagree (and visa versa)

I also think it should be done by a vet and not at home.


----------

